# High Estrogen Low Libido...... need Advice



## jaydensun (Apr 5, 2021)

Hey Guys. Im new here, introduced myself on the intro forum,my 1st thread so go easy.About 3 years ago i went to my Dr and my test levels were like 50. She prescribed me the gel which I took for about a year,until a gym friend offered me test cyp at a good price. I noticed from the gel and the inj arise in libido , erections ,felt great.I started off inj 250 mg a week, my dr said my test levels were at 1200 free test at 12 i believe. Slowly i noticed it took longer to orgasm ,had to really concentrate. Then id start losing erections,making it impossible to orgasm.  Im going to the dr tuesday but over the phone she told me my estrogen was 89, with the high cutoff being [65]. My bro in-law gave me a source hes been using since 2001 thats in europe. Should  I try adex?  Proviron, Masteron, caber, hcg isee so many things on here i am confused on how to fix things.


----------



## creekrat (Apr 5, 2021)

A few questions for you.  

Are you still taking the gel along with the injections?  
You say you started injections at 250mg per week.  What are you currently doing?
Why not talk to your Dr bout doing injections?
Why not get an AI from your Dr?

My suggestion on how to fix things would be to talk to your Dr.  Ask to go on injections instead of the gel.  Ask her for an AI to get your estrogen in check.  Your last 2 sentences tell me that you need to do a lot more research on the subject and how the process works


----------



## sfw509 (Apr 5, 2021)

Are you seeing an endocrinologist or is this you primary care doctor? Either way, see what they say because this could be cause by elevated e2. This link below is to an article about this issue. It might be worth looking at and could help you prepare for your visit.

https://journals.sagepub.com/doi/10...ori:rid:crossref.org&rfr_dat=cr_pub++0pubmed&


----------



## jaydensun (Apr 6, 2021)

Thanks guys. I am no longer taking the gel.About 18 mos ago I started doing IM at 250mg a week. I had a strong libido, erections were fine I was g2g. problem is my primary care dr would only give me the gel.. I started getttting test/cyp from a source at the gym, then a relatyive of mine had stockpiled a bunchnof Test /cyp 200mg that was prescribed to him but never used.About 2 mos ago i starte dall these symptoms, the biggest was the sensitivity part, not being able to orgasm. I have been researching but the problem is everbody talks about all these different things to fix the problem . Ya i could take proviron /or masteron  but that is just a bandaid. i see so many people having this problem an di dont get it, I thought taking test would have fixed the problem  not make it worse.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Apr 6, 2021)

jaydensun said:


> Thanks guys. I am no longer taking the gel.About 18 mos ago I started doing IM at 250mg a week. I had a strong libido, erections were fine I was g2g. problem is my primary care dr would only give me the gel.. I started getttting test/cyp from a source at the gym, then a relatyive of mine had stockpiled a bunchnof Test /cyp 200mg that was prescribed to him but never used.About 2 mos ago i starte dall these symptoms, the biggest was the sensitivity part, not being able to orgasm. I have been researching but the problem is everbody talks about all these different things to fix the problem . Ya i could take proviron /or masteron  but that is just a bandaid. i see so many people having this problem an di dont get it, I thought taking test would have fixed the problem  not make it worse.



The first problem that I see is that you went outside of your doctors protocol for low testosterone. If you wasn't happy with your results, why wouldn't you talk to your doctor about getting injections? If they wouldn't prescribe, go to a different doctor.

Secondly, you have been on an 18 month cycle of 250mg/week of testosterone. This is the root cause of all of your symptoms. If I had to guess, your E2 is completely out of whack(just reread and saw the test results), your cholesterol is high along with your hematocrit and RBC levels. Hopefully you don't now have prostate issues along with the rest of your "sexual" side effects.

My advice. Stop taking the test immediately and for god sakes don't add anything else to try to correct your mistakes.

Whoever told you to jab 250mg/wk of testosterone as a TRT protocol is a fuking moron and you should throat punch them and when you are finished with them, slap yourself for listening to them.

It appears that you are going to see your doctor which is the first step to fixing your mistakes. Get a full panel of bloodwork and work with your doc to fix the issues that you caused because you used something that you wasn't educated on.

The symptoms that you mentioned all seem treatable but please don't self medicate without proper guidance and above all being educated on the things you are using.

Good Luck.


----------



## GymTeddy (Apr 7, 2021)

BigSwole hit the nail on the head. Doctors are where they are professionally due to an abundance of education and experience in there internships. As soon as you observed that you were not getting the results you were looking for, you should have returned to the doctor. If he/she doesn't give you the response you expect, get a second opinion from another doctor, preferably one with experience in testosterone replacement therapy such as an endo doctor. 

Do as was stated above. See the doctor, be honest, get your blood panels back and let the doctor fix what is broken. And low testosterone is not always from age alone. It can be from other hormone related issues. In those cases AAS could lead to very serious health issues. 

Be smart about this, you only get the chance to live once.


----------



## jaydensun (Apr 8, 2021)

I did stop taking the test and after 4 weeks i felt like total shit. I just went to see my dr and you r right my e2 is sky high. Thankfully my cholesterol and my hematocrit r all fine. She suggested that I take 100mg a week test but do it in 2 shots of 50mg and see if my levels of e2 balance out. But you r right I need to set up an appt with a diff dr. She really doesnt want anything to do with this problem. She suggested that i accept a referral to a mens health clinic in case i do need an AI or some other tx. Thanks for the help.


----------



## GymTeddy (Apr 8, 2021)

jaydensun said:


> I did stop taking the test and after 4 weeks i felt like total shit. I just went to see my dr and you r right my e2 is sky high. Thankfully my cholesterol and my hematocrit r all fine. She suggested that I take 100mg a week test but do it in 2 shots of 50mg and see if my levels of e2 balance out. But you r right I need to set up an appt with a diff dr. She really doesnt want anything to do with this problem. She suggested that i accept a referral to a mens health clinic in case i do need an AI or some other tx. Thanks for the help.



Doing the responsible thing is not always the easiest. I'm glad to hear you have taken the necessary first steps to get this corrected. And I do hope that you choose to follow-up with the referral that she gave you. Most places now give you test, an ei, and hcg to combat all of your symptoms. 

Best wishes brother.


----------



## MrInsensitive (Apr 8, 2021)

In my personal experience, my prolactin hasn’t ever become a problem off of testosterone. 
a 19nor steroid would and could effect your e2. Something like tren or deca. But if you’ve not touched anything like that and everything you’ve said is true, then this is simply estrogen conversion. Aromitization of you will. I’m no doctor but I’m just trying to steer you away from anything like caber, masteron or prov. Don’t mess with those things. They’re not going to touch your problems. 
you need arimadex or a anastrozol or even exemestane.


----------



## jaydensun (Apr 10, 2021)

first of all i want to thank you guys. Although im not sure punching anyone will do any good, these days people run their mouth and then call the cops,not like the 70s and 80s anymore. I havnt touched anything else. I gather from the research ive done based on comments is that my estrogen is elevated badly and in itself is aproblem but when estrogen is high your testosterone yu inject gets bound or converted to estrogen so really i am not getting the benefits of my test. Once i lower my e2 with an AI ,more of my test can do its job, hence the increase in libido erections ,sensitivity .My dr wont give me an AI but I am going to the mens clinic, **** it. I was gonna order all this gear but now hearing from yu guys I know thats a bad Idea. I may cosider doing a cycle ,but only if I get all of this fixed. Thanks


----------



## creekrat (Apr 10, 2021)

Get your trt dialed in first and foremost. Along the way make sure your nutrition and training are consistently solid. Once you have a decent amount of time without any issues on your trt then come back and ask about a cycle.


----------



## Send0 (Apr 10, 2021)

I wrote quite a lot here, and I hope the OP will read it all.. if for no other reason than to be educated. However, if you can't be bothered to read all of this, then please at least take a look and answer the question I wrote in item #3.

1. The goal of trt, and aas in general, is to use the least amount of compounds necessary; both in terms of dosage, and number of drugs being taken.

2. Avoid AI's as much as possible. Arimidex is not lipid friendly, something you should be concerned about considering age. Aromasin is not horrible for lipids, but it is steroidal and will create additional androgen load. I feel AI's should be avoided whenever possible.

3. In your first post, you said your free test was 12. Was that an accurate statement when you wrote it? That is extraordinarily low considering your total test is 1200. My expectation, based on past experience + bloodwork from being natural or trt dose (125mg/week), is for free T to generally be somewhat in the neighborhood of 10-15% of Total T. If your Free T is really 12, then I'd suspect you have a high SHBG value that is binding up your free testosterone. To re-iterate, Free T of 12, when total T is 1200, indicates something is wrong. Maybe you meant 120?

4. Was the Estradiol test that was taken using LC/MS (ultrasensative), or was it a basic test? This is important, as the basic Estradiol test can also incorrectly include Estriol(E3) and estrone(E1) and inflate the number. All we care about is E2, and the ultrasensative test is able to correctly isolate E2 measurements.

5. Let's assume the estradiol test used LC/MS. Well, Estradiol being 89 may not necessarily be a bad thing. Keep in mind the range for E2 is decided by the lab that does the testing. Meaning different labs will have different defined standard ranges. With that said, my E2 while natural or on TRT is generally about 4-5% of my total T number value, but it's been as high as 8%. Using your total T of 1200 as an example, your E2 would be 48 using my 4% value, and 96 using my 8% value. Everyone handles estradiol a bit differently... I only provided this example for context.

6. How much body fat are you carrying? More fat = higher aromatization of test to estrogen.

7. If yo really do need to lower your E2, then it's completely doable without using an AI.. especially if your E2 is only 89pg/ml. See #8 for details.

8a. To lower E2 while on trt without the use of an AI. All you need to do is micro-dose a long ester testosterone on a daily basis with insulin syringes. Because the amount of hormone take is substantially less, you will aromatize at a substantially lower rate as well. Conversely, your total test will also be about 20% lower compared to taking 1-2 shots a week; so if your total test is at 1200 now, then I'd anticipate micro-dosing to result in ~1000 total test.

8b. Take your total weekly dose in my, divide by 7, then divide that amount by the concentration of your oil. So if you're injecting 250mg/week, and your oil concentration is 200mg/ml, the math would look like the following: (250/7)/200 = 0.18ml of oil daily.

9. With all that said, you are taking 250mg a week, and right on the upper limit of the standard range for total test (1200ng/dL). To me this feels like running hot on trt, especially if you're just starting. If you don't want to micro dose, then I'd recommend lowering your dose. Running closer to 800ng/dL with much lower aromatization would still put you on high normal, and would be superior to running 1200ng/dL with high aromatization.


----------



## henry954 (Apr 24, 2021)

I notice desensitization if my test intake is too high, or she just doesnt do it for me.


----------



## Strongfarmer0311 (May 1, 2021)

OP you need to find a TRT clinic that knows what their doing. There’s a ton of clinics that are just pumping out test prescriptions to make money, you need to search for one that actually cares about you and has doctors on staff that understand TRT. If you don’t have one local, there are plenty that do telemedicine. I live in Ohio and my clinic is in Texas for example. A good clinic would mirror exactly what Send0 posted.


----------



## transcend2007 (May 1, 2021)

OP a separate discussion from trtr would how often do you masterbate to porn since going on trt ... delayed orgasm and inability to ogasm are classic signs of porn addiction ... read Your Brian on Porn ... consider eliminating porn ... it will completely alleviate your symptoms ...


----------

